# Can I do this ?



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I do not feed raw at the moment but am researching it and have sent off for some ZP samples. My question is even if I decide to stay on the food they are on now can I give my dogs a raw chicken wing or leg as a treat occasionally ?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Of course you can!  They will love you even more for it.
When I have a rescue who is fed Acana, I like to wait 8 hours 
before giving a raw "treat". This way there are no tummy issues.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks LS, knew I could count on you for a reply. I've always thought dogs could choke on chicken bones and they splinter and get stuck in their throats etc, I was following the raw feeding thread and they all seem to be ok that's what made me ask. X


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lisa, it's the cooked bones that are dangerous because cooking changes the
structure of the bones, making them easily splinterable. Raw bones rarely
splinter and are fully digestible. They are a great source of calcium and
phosphorus. Of course I recommend you don't leave your pup unsupervised 
with his wings, bones, etc, just like you wouldn't with a bully stick. Always
better safe than sorry.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great posts from LS.  And yes! ZiwiPeak is fabulous and giving a raw chicken leg or wing for chewing/recreation/nutrition is the cream of the crop in foods. 

You might go on youtube and watch some dogs eating raw to get used to the way they eat. Sliming, chomping, swallowing and lots of cracking noises as the bones break. It can be disconcerting at first. It helps to settle nerves when you have watched lots of dogs eat raw.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, you definitely can do both. You can even do one meal ZP and one raw every day, alternating between just meat and a chicken wing or another bone-in piece. I used to do that, it is a great way to feed a variety of foods without having to worry about balancing a raw diet.


----------

